

Plan? Code! Launch! - Less planning, more doing. - sebs
http://sandmanapp.tumblr.com/post/3546093743/plan-code-launch-less-planning-more-doing
On January 28th and 29th we wrote a web based notification system for developers called SandmanApp. We want to share the process that helped us getting of the ground in one weekend.
======
sebs
If anyone wants to test it, feel free to use one of the following sign up
tokens:

GbDdTFtpJYvKCf4g

Cx8GhtqLbRcgmvy2

ZwfW3GDkzXHNc2hd

First come, first serve. However if you want one, just give us a mail and of
course feedback is appreciated.

<http://www.sandmanapp.com>

